# Help! 7x7x7 Last Edges (Gabbasoft)



## JonathanChiu (Jun 29, 2008)

I can't seem to get the last two edges on the 7x7. Heres where I am stuck at..
Can someone please help me with this. I recognized the case from the 5x5 and I tried using this alg: (Ll)' U2 (Ll)' U2 F2 (Ll)' F2 (Rr) U2 (Rr)' U2 (Ll)2 and tried applying it to the 7x7, but it didn't seem to work. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 29, 2008)

It does work.... I'm 100% sure.


----------



## JonathanChiu (Jun 29, 2008)

Odd..Maybe I'm doing something wrong? All parity algs from 5x5 should carry over to 7x7 correct? The only difference is that when you're doing inner slices, you turn 3 faces instead of 2? Right? If thats all right, I do not see what I am doing wrong :|


----------



## sjoerdtheone (Jun 29, 2008)

Okay I'm a real noob with big cubes, but here's what I found (intuitively) that works for 5x5x5 and should work for this case...

1. flip all the edges coloured red-yellow (RUR'U'F'UF)
2. now (sorry, don't know exact notation for this) but if the top 2 slices are u, then do a u' turn then do the algorithm in step one again, and finish off with a u.

for anyone who doesn't get this, you just move the orange-blue piece on the right-top to the right-bottom. Then with the slice move, you bring together the red-green edge on the left with the other edges on the right. When you do the first algorithm again, the orange-blue piece will be in the right-top position again, and with the inversed u turn, you bring it back to where it belongs...
Hope this works & helps..


----------



## cpt.Justice (Jun 30, 2008)

JonathanChiu said:


> Odd..Maybe I'm doing something wrong? All parity algs from 5x5 should carry over to 7x7 correct? The only difference is that when you're doing inner slices, you turn 3 faces instead of 2? Right? If thats all right, I do not see what I am doing wrong :|



The number of inner slices you have to turn depends on the case, in this case you only have to turn 2 
There is a similar case where you have to turn 3.


----------



## TheCuber (Jun 30, 2008)

Wait so that alg should work right? My 7x7x7 is on the way.. still waiting for it can't wait.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 30, 2008)

There are soo many questions coming in right now about the V-Cubes, but I still don't have them so I have to answer all of them from the top of my head.

This situation is identical to the one on the 5x5x5 so it can be solved exactly the same way. Use the outer 2 layers in this case, just like on the 5x5x5


----------



## JonathanChiu (Jun 30, 2008)

Ohhhh I see now. Thanks everyone! One last question, how do you know when to turn 2 layers or 3 layers?


----------



## pcharles93 (Jun 30, 2008)

I don't think you can turn multiple layers at once on gabbasoft. When you are applying that algorithm only you the slices that contain the wing edges you want to swap. It's pretty easy to adapt 5x5 or 4x4 algorithms to big cubes. If you need help just PM me.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 30, 2008)

JonathanChiu said:


> Ohhhh I see now. Thanks everyone! One last question, how do you know when to turn 2 layers or 3 layers?


Try to figure it out yourself. That will be a lot of fun and will help you understand the cube. Just learning algs isn't everything. It's a puzzle, right?


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 30, 2008)

Just figure it out yourself. I tried random commutator, and eventually (about 5-10 min) it worked.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 30, 2008)

Worst case: Just do something like (r U2)*5


----------



## MistArts (Jun 30, 2008)

R2 d2 F U' F' L' U2 L d2

It's a commutator..Learn those..


----------



## UMichSpeedCubist (Jul 1, 2008)

MistArts said:


> R2 d2 F U' F' L' U2 L d2
> 
> It's a commutator..Learn those..



That doesn't work! The OP's case was for parity. In such cases it is not appropriate to apply a commutator.

(r U2)*5 like AvGalen said would be a simple way to fix it.


----------



## UMichSpeedCubist (Jul 1, 2008)

I got bored and made this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5ezlQm84Hk

It's probably exactly what the OP is looking for.


-Doug


----------



## TheCuber (Jul 1, 2008)

I dont get this extra turning.. can someone explain?

I understand the parity issue, and how it applys on the 5x5x5, but not getting this inner face turning or whatever.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 1, 2008)

Try this on a solved 7x7x7:
(rW U2)*5 where rW means the 2 layers on the right
undo this (U2 rW')*5

Now try this:
(r U2)*5 where r means only the 2nd layer (slice) from the right
undo this (U2 r')*5

Now try this:
(3rW U2)*5 where 3rW means the 3 layers on the right
undo this (U2 3rW')*5

Finally try this:
(3r U2)*5 where 3r means only the 3rd layer (slice) from the right
undo this (U2 3r')*5

Now do you understand?


----------



## martijn_cube (Jul 2, 2008)

i had a edge parity with 3 edges on the Right and 2 left. and then the same as the one above. but with 2 instead of 1 edge. but i couldn't get the Ll' U2 alg working. the middle edge kept flipping.

in the end i use the Dd B2)*5 alg, and that worked great. but how to use the other alg? with Ll' doing 3 layers it didn't work.

edit: now that i've finished my 7x7, i could test the Ll' U2 alg, and now i understand how it works and how to hold the cube. and how it works with multiple layers.


----------

